# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Verimsiz enerji için cezalar arttı

## ozzylive

Enerjiyi verimli kullanmayanlara yönelik 2012 yılında uygulanacak idari para cezaları yüzde 10,26 oranında artırıldı Elektrik İşleri Etüt İdaresi (EİEİ) Genel Müdürlüğünün konuya ilişkin tebliğ Resmi Gazete’de yayımlandı. Buna göre, 1 Ocak 2012 tarihinden geçerli olmak üzere, 5627 sayılı Enerji Verimliliği Kanunu kapsamında enerjiyi verimli kullanmayan işletme, bina sahipleri ve yöneticilerin ödeyecekleri idari para cezaları, 727 lira ile 72 bin 855 lira arasında değişecek.

----------

